# quick question



## 21546 (Jan 27, 2007)

I've heard that IBS can complicate pregnancy...true or false?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally false, but then anyone can have anything complicate a pregnancy.However there is nothing about IBS that would automatically make you a high risk pregnancy.It seems the most common outcome is woman's IBS gets significantly better during pregnancy so isn't even a factor at all. Unfortunately it isn't every single person, but it usually stays the same or gets better, and for a few people worse.K.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have had IBS since age 15. Had my daughter at 25 and my son at 29. Both pregnancies were perfectly normal. My IBS was ok with the 1st one and I was pretty misearble with the 2nd one. Was never told by my doctor that IBS could cause complications. Mindy


----------



## 21546 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks ladies...you've eased my mind immensely.


----------

